# Easy Way to Increase AAdvantage Miles



## pjrose (Feb 22, 2011)

Just got email from AAdvantage; if you're on Facebook, click the link, put in your AAdvantage number, and "Fly" to see how many miles you'll get.  We got from 100 to 300 for each family member.  Then put in your email associated with your AAdvantage account, and the miles will be credited.

Presumably this'll also up the date of your last usage.

http://www.facebook.com/aadvantage?sk=app_146688548725178


----------



## cclendinen (Feb 22, 2011)

*Did not Work.*

This did not work for me.  It never asked for my AAdvantage number.


----------



## rang1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I got 100 miles.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Robert D (Feb 22, 2011)

It says you can get from 100 - 100,000 miles.  You can guess what I got!


----------



## siesta (Feb 22, 2011)

100 miles for me too, thanks


----------



## jazzgomez59 (Feb 23, 2011)

cclendinen said:


> This did not work for me.  It never asked for my AAdvantage number.



Same here...it didn't work for me too


----------



## Art (Feb 23, 2011)

jazzgomez59 said:


> Same here...it didn't work for me too



Did you click on Mystery  Miles  in the  list on  the left hand side of the screen?

Have to do that to activate the game.

Art

BTW, both  Mrs Art  and I got the minimum 100 miles.


----------



## conarth (Feb 23, 2011)

300.  Not bad.  Keeps my miles from expiring.


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks!     I got 200 miles.

Lisa V


----------



## davhu1 (Feb 23, 2011)

pjrose thanks for the post.  we got 3 x 100 and a 5000


----------



## davhu1 (Feb 23, 2011)

jazzgomez59 said:


> Same here...it didn't work for me too



I think you have to be logged in FB for it to work.


----------



## lll1929 (Feb 23, 2011)

I got 300.  Thanks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 24, 2011)

Just one hundred for me....
I need to get DH to join Facebook- he needs to build up his AA miles more than I do.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine posted already this morning.


----------



## KayTee (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks for the tip!*

Thank you! Just got 100 miles. They also have a new promotion where you can register your AA Card and shop online and at selected retail stores. They offer 2-5 miles per dollar. Here is the link to that site.
https://www.aadvantageeshopping.com/faq.aspx


----------



## bobby (Feb 25, 2011)

I had to click like, then the mystery miles. Only got 100 and 200, but keeping active in worth it.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 25, 2011)

AAdvantageehopping.com has been around for several years. I love it. They do have a promo now for new users where you get 500 miles for signing up.


----------



## KCI (Feb 26, 2011)

DH & I got 100 for each of our accounts. Thanks for the tip


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 26, 2011)

We got 100 on three accounts and 200 on one.  All of it has posted already!


----------

